# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Bán vé xe giường nằm từ Hà Nội đi Lào  0944738855

## quangdung12

*VÉ XE* GIƯỜNG NẰM CHẤT LƯƠNG CAO HÀ NỘI* -  VIÊNG CHĂN (LÀO), Hà Nội – Savannakhet.*
*1– HÀ NỘI - VIÊNG CHĂN*
Bến xe: *Nước Ngầm.*
Xuất phát: *17:00*
*ĐẾN Viêng: 16h00*
Giá vé: *600.000*
*2– HÀ NỘI – SANVAN NAKHET*
*Bến xe: nước ngầm*
*-  Xuất phát từ hà Nội17h30* 
*– đến Savan 18h30*
*Giá vé: 750.000 vnđ*
Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn triển khai nhiều tuyến khác, xin quý khách vui lòng truy cập http://thuexehanoi.net/6241-xe-ha-no...avanakhet.html để biết thêm chi tiết.
Đến với chúng tôi khách hàng sẽ nhận được nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn:
1- Khách hàng mua từ 2 vé trở lên sẽ được miễn phí vận chuyển vé trong khu vực nội thành Hà Nội
2- Khách hàng mua 5 vé trở lên sẽ được giảm 10.000đ/1 vé.
3- Khách hàng thanh toán bằng hình thức chuyển khoản sẽ được giảm từ 10.000đ/ 1 vé.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
*CÔNG TY THHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI*
*Trụ sở chính:* 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm - Ha Noi - Viet Nam 
*Văn phòng giao dịch: Lô 12A - Khu X2A - Yên Sở - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại*: (84-4) 39 32 00 20/ Fax: (84-4) 39 32 01 59
*Hotline**: mr Tưởng: 093 254 1114 hoặc gặp Mr Dũng  0944.73.8855*
*Website:* www.viettrans.vn *|* www.xedulichhanoi.com.vn 
*Email:* info.viettrans@gmail.com

*GIÁ VÉ HÀ NỘI ĐI VIÊN CHĂN ( VIENTIANE):*
*Điểm khởi hành:* Xuất phát tại Hà Nội (có hai điểm đón là phố cổ Hà Nội và bến xe Nước Ngầm) đi qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo ( Hà Tĩnh) và đến Vinetiane
*Điểm trả khách:* Bến xe phía Nam tại Vientine
*Giờ khởi hành:* lúc 18h00 hàng ngày
*+ Đón khách tại phố cổ lúc 17h15: * có hai địa điểm đón: Nguyễn Hữu Huân hoặc Phủ Doãn
*+ Đón khách tại bến xe Nước Ngầm:* quý khách có mặt trước 18h00 tại bến xe
*Giờ đến Vientiane:* 16h00 đến 17h00
*Ví dụ:* Nếu quý khách đi Vientiane khởi hành tại Hà Nội lúc 18h30 ngày thứ bẩy thì đến 16h00 ngày chủ nhật quý khách sẽ có mặt tại bến xe phía Nam của Vinetiane.
*Lưu ý:* Quý khách có thể lựa chọn loại xe nằm cho phù hợp với mình cụ thể như sau:
*+ Các ngày Thứ 2 - thứ 4- thứ 6 - chủ nhật : xe giường nằm 1 tầng 30 giường*
*+ Các ngày Thứ 3 - thứ 5 - thứ 7 : xe giường nằm 2 tầng 48 giường*
*Giá vé xe nằm Hà Nội đi Vientiane:* *600.000 vnd* - _giá vé này có thể thay đổi tùy vào cá yếu tố như giá xăng dầu tăng hay giảm, các ngày nghỉ lễ tết giá vé có thể tăng từ 15% đến 20%._
*Để biết các thông tin chi tiết về xe nằm Hà Nội đi Vientiane hàng ngày bạn vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với văn phòng Viettrans Hà Nội ( VIETTRANS co.,ltd)* 
*CÔNG TY THHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI*
*Trụ sở chính:* 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm - Ha Noi - Viet Nam 
*Văn phòng giao dịch: Lô 12A - Khu X2A - Yên Sở - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại*: (84-4) 39 32 00 20/ Fax: (84-4) 39 32 01 59
*Hotline**: mr Tưởng: 093 254 1114 hoặc gặp Mr Dũng  0944.73.8855*
*Website:* www.viettrans.vn *|* www.xedulichhanoi.com.vn 
*Email:* info.viettrans@gmail.com

-------------------------------------------------------
*VÉ XE TỪ VIENTIANE VỀ HÀ NỘI*
*Điểm khởi hành:* Xuất phát từ bến xe phía Nam Vinetiane đi qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo ( Hà Tĩnh) về Hà Nội ( bến xe Nước Ngầm)
*Điểm trả khách:* Bến xe Nước Ngầm
*Giờ khởi hành:* lúc 19h00 - 19h30 - 20h00 hàng ngày
*+ Đón khách tại các khách sạn trung tâm Viên Chăn lúc 17h15*
*+ Đón khách tại bến xe phía Nam Viên Chăn lúc 18h00*
*Giờ đến Hà Nội: lúc 16h00 - 17h00* 
*GIÁ VÉ HÀ NỘI ĐI SAVANAKHET:*
*Điểm khởi hành:* Xuất phát tại Hà Nội (có hai điểm đón là phố cổ Hà Nội và bến xe Nước Ngầm) đi qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo ( Hà Tĩnh) và đến Savanakhet
*Điểm trả khách:* Bến xe Savanakhet
*Giờ khởi hành:* lúc 18h30 hàng ngày
*+ Đón khách tại phố cổ lúc 17h15: * có hai địa điểm đón: Nguyễn Hữu Huân hoặc Phủ Doãn
*+ Đón khách tại bến xe Nước Ngầm:* quý khách có mặt trước 18h00 tại bến xe
*Giờ đến Vientiane:* 18h00 đến 19h00
*Ví dụ:* Nếu quý khách đi Savanakhet khởi hành tại Hà Nội lúc 18h30 ngày thứ bẩy thì đến 18h00 ngày chủ nhật quý khách sẽ có mặt tại bến xe Savanakhet
*Lưu ý:* Quý khách có thể lựa chọn loại xe nằm cho phù hợp với mình cụ thể như sau:
*+ Các ngày Thứ 2 - thứ 4- thứ 6 - chủ nhật : xe giường nằm 1 tầng 30 giường*
*+ Các ngày Thứ 3 - thứ 5 - thứ 7 : xe giường nằm 2 tầng 48 giường*
*--- Xe đi Savanakhet* *sẽ phải chuyển sang xe ngồi tại ngã ba Nậm Thon ( phí chuyển xe đã bao gồm tròn giá vé)*
*Giá vé xe nằm Hà Nội đi Savannakhet:* 75*0.000 vnd* - _giá vé này có thể thay đổi tùy vào cá yếu tố như giá xăng dầu tăng hay giảm, các ngày nghỉ lễ tết giá vé có thể tăng từ 15% đến 20%._
*Để biết các thông tin chi tiết về xe nằm Hà Nội đi Savanakhet hàng ngày bạn vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với văn phòng Viettrans Hà Nội ( VIETTRANS co.,ltd)* 
*CÔNG TY THHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI*
*Trụ sở chính:* 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm - Ha Noi - Viet Nam 
*Văn phòng giao dịch: Lô 12A - Khu X2A - Yên Sở - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại*: (84-4) 39 32 00 20/ Fax: (84-4) 39 32 01 59
*Hotline**: mr Tưởng: 093 254 1114 hoặc gặp Mr Dũng  0944.73.8855*
*Website:* www.viettrans.vn *|* www.xedulichhanoi.com.vn 
*Email:* info.viettrans@gmail.com

-------------------------------------------------------
*VÉ XE TỪ SAVANAKHET VỀ HÀ NỘI*
*Điểm khởi hành:* Xuất phát từ bến xe Savanakhet đi qua cửa khẩu Cầu Treo ( Hà Tĩnh) về Hà Nội ( bến xe Nước Ngầm)
*Điểm trả khách:* Bến xe Nước Ngầm
*Giờ khởi hành:* lúc 16h00 - 17h30 hàng ngày
*+ Đón khách tại các khách sạn trung tâm Savanakhet lúc 17h15*
*+ Đón khách tại bến xe Savanakhet lúc 18h00*
*Giờ đến Hà Nội: lúc 16h00 - 17h00* 
Chúng tôi chuyên bán vé ô tô giường nằm chất lượng cao đi Lào khởi hành từ Hà Nội vào các ngày trong tuần.

BẢNG GIÁ XE GIƯỜNG NẰM HÀ NỘI - ĐI LÀO lh 0944738855
HÀ NỘI – VIENTIEN  :love struck: uất phát:17h30 - đến:16h00.Giá ve:600.000vnd
HÀ NỘI - LUONG PRABANG :love struck: uất phat:17h30 - đến:17h00.Giá vé:800.000vnd
HÀ NỘI - SAVANAKHET  :love struck: uất phát:17h30 - đến:18h00. Giá vé:900.000vnd
GHI CHÚ:
- Giá trên không bao gồm ăn uống
- Tại Hà Nội đón tại Phố cổ
- Chưa bao gồm VAT 10%
- Giá trên có thể thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm. Hãy gọi ngay về phòng điều hành để được tư vấn và báo giá chính xác nhất theo hành trình mà quý khách có nhu cầu.
Đến với chúng tôi khách hàng sẽ nhận được nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn:
1- Khách hàng mua từ 2 vé trở lên sẽ được miễn phí vận giao vé trong khu vực nội thành Hà Nội.
2- Khách hàng mua 5 vé trở lên sẽ được giảm 10.000đ/1 vé và được giao vé tận nơi.
3- Khách hàng thanh toán bằng hình thức chuyển khoản sẽ được giảm từ 10.000đ/ 1 vé.
Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
*CÔNG TY THHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI*
*Trụ sở chính:* 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm - Ha Noi - Viet Nam 
*Văn phòng giao dịch: Lô 12A - Khu X2A - Yên Sở - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại*: (84-4) 39 32 00 20/ Fax: (84-4) 39 32 01 59
*Hotline**: mr Tưởng: 093 254 1114 hoặc gặp Mr Dũng  0944.73.8855*
*Website:* www.viettrans.vn *|* www.xedulichhanoi.com.vn 
*Email:* info.viettrans@gmail.com

----------


## quangdung12

Bạn đi Lào chưa?

----------


## quangdung12

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## quangdung12

*Đặt xe qua mail: dieuhanhxe.viettrans@gmail.com
Website : http://www.viettrans.vn | http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn/ | http://dulichgiare360.com/

Read more: http://kenhrao.vn/threads/354946-Cho...#ixzz3fqoJNz9Y*

----------


## quangdung12

*Website: www.viettrans.vn | www.xedulichhanoi.com.vn 
Email: info.viettrans@gmail.com*

----------


## quangdung12

*CÔNG TY THHH TM&DV VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI
Trụ sở chính: 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm - Ha Noi - Viet Nam 
Văn phòng giao dịch: Lô 12A - Khu X2A - Yên Sở - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội 
Điện thoại: (84-4) 39 32 00 20/ Fax: (84-4) 39 32 01 59
Hotline: mr Tưởng: 093 254 1114 hoặc gặp Mr Dũng 0944.73.8855
Website: www.viettrans.vn | www.xedulichhanoi.com.vn 
Email: info.viettrans@gmail.com*

----------


## quangdung12

Đại lý vé xe đi lào khởi hành hàng ngày tại hà nội lh 0944738855

----------


## quangdung12

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn/ thuxehanoi.net
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!
GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU

----------

